# Protech 7’ Box Blade for sale. Nice shape, no damage, rubber cutting edge. $750 Firm



## SnowGuy

7’ Protech Box Blade, nice shape, rubber cutting edge. Bought an reverse box blade and no longer need. $750.00.


----------



## THC42002

where are you located


----------



## Avalanche 2500

SnowGuy | Snow Plowing Forum (plowsite.com) ???


----------

